# How do you deal with absolute burn out and lose of confidence.?



## Yourfurryotaku (Apr 3, 2016)

Lately I've been going through a series of artistic mood swings of sorts. I never felt my improvements are good enough to justify posting again. I know for a fact I'm not the only one going through this process of likening something just to come back and say I need to do better then walk away when you trip over your own exceptions only to stop trying after. I'm curious if any other furs have gotten past this pain in the tail hole and if so how? Maybe this thread we'll help someone get out of there rutt.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 3, 2016)

It's kinda hard for me to say since I haven't experience the burn out yet, but when I tell myself that I haven't made any progress I look back at where I started and see all the improvements I have made since then. I also look at my favorite artist and tell myself one day I'll be there. Just gotta keep working at it and soon enough all the hard work will pay off.


----------



## Yourfurryotaku (Apr 3, 2016)

I envy the fact you haven't been burned out yet. And I've done what you suggested myself  a couple times and it did help. It's just I don't want to put out anything to low quality and I have super hi standards for myself. I guess I'm just going need to get over it or get some outside opinions to see if it's not a eye sore lol.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 3, 2016)

Every artist faces this problem. What we see as garbage someone else will see it as a work of art. We just sometimes need to take the risk and see what happens, otherwise we will never know.


----------



## Yourfurryotaku (Apr 3, 2016)

Fair enough but I'm still going to train a bit more myself. I've got a few more basic concepts to brush up on digitally and physically.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 3, 2016)

Like what kind of concepts?


----------



## Yourfurryotaku (Apr 3, 2016)

For one I don't even understand how to properly use color and my new wacom upgrade and the anatomy of the pelvis and legs still puzzle me a must for drawing action and nsw stuff.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 3, 2016)

Well, for the anatomy of the pelvis and legs there is always those anatomy images online. Not quite sure what NSW stands for. What kind of upgrade did you get on your Wacom?


----------



## Yourfurryotaku (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm very aware of the massive amounts of help for drawing anatomy of any kind online its experience in missing I've probably scrapped 100 + leg pictures and I was only happy with 3 or so. Kinda contributing to the burnout I was posting about lol.  As for the nsw thing it stands for not safe for work.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 3, 2016)

Ah gotcha. Have you done any kind of figure drawings? It's what I'm doing right now to nail down the anatomy of the human body as well as the proportions to them.


----------



## Yourfurryotaku (Apr 3, 2016)

Yeah I'm just rather dense it takes a while to fully translate my thoughts to paper I've done so much figure drawing it would drive less driven people insane lol. The problem is moving from figure drawing to freehand and if you ads fabric you have to add textureing and physics. It's a real pain to learn.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 3, 2016)

Guess that's something I'll be anticipating once my class gets to that point. Oh boy the texture....


----------



## Yourfurryotaku (Apr 3, 2016)

Indeed when I was in school I didn't understand the human form let alone shadeing . For example try shadeing latex vs any other clothing Then try messing with hard and soft lines you're in for a hell of a time.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Apr 3, 2016)

I have had this a lot of times. Usually I'd be off not being able to stop coding, modelling, drawing, so on and uploading them to whatever site, but then I'd gradually slow down and lose motivation all together and find it hard to stay focused or even start working on something. I'm experiencing this kinda at the moment, and it has been going on for a few months now so I hope it stops. My recommendation is to go outside on a walk/bike ride, try new things, go to the cinema, just get out the house and look for inspiration. Home made smoothies are niec too


----------



## Yourfurryotaku (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the advice but I feel we have two different lifestyles my friend. I'm not one for smoothies and I find no inspiration outside my house. But someone else reading this thread will find your advice more helpful than I did.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 3, 2016)

Summon Him.


----------



## Yourfurryotaku (Apr 3, 2016)

Awesome joke Is awesome. Hi paw ^w^/


----------



## Bidoyinn (Apr 3, 2016)

Burnout for me  is whenever I look at my art and think 'wow this isn't as good as I thought it was.' Is it the same for you? If so, I think it's just your eyes finally catching up with what your hand is doing.
Taking a break is okay, but, at the least, you should probably continue sketching even if you don't finish anything for a while. Since you're starting to take particular notice of what the flaws in your artwork are, all you have to do is push through the block (or go for a walk or something to clear your head) and then go back to it. Really, if you're not using art as a source of income, you can afford to take long breaks.

Accepting that you need a break every once in a while is perfectly fine, and if you're determined to improve your art then you'll always go back to it, so don't sweat it.


----------



## Deleted member 64551 (Apr 3, 2016)

I experience a really bad burnout (I studied and worked in a creative field) to the point that I became sick. So how do I deal with it? (or at least somewhat deal with it). I listen to music and try to take as much breaks as possible. At some point, I also lose confidence in my work as well but what can I do about that? I just continue working to improve at my own pace and keep telling myself there's always someone better than me out there no matter how good I am.


----------



## Yourfurryotaku (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh cool glad to see someone in a actual createive field has these problems too it's kinda a relief if I'm being frank. And even though I'm burned out I still do work it's just I figured that if i made a public post about it it might help someone else out  of their rut as well as mine. ^w^>


----------



## Fritz_Sucks (Apr 4, 2016)

I get burned out all the time. I usually have no Idea what to draw so I just get bored. I only recently started drawing fur stuff so It's pretty refreshing to have a goal. When I'm burned out I usually blast energetic music and force myself to draw, which usually backfires. I still haven't really found a good way out of a drawing rut besides trying something new.


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Apr 4, 2016)

Maybe you could try a different medium from what you usually work in. Go for finger painting, or charcoal, or spin art even. Or try sculpture. Maybe working with diff materials will give you diff feelings. XD

I made a dragon out of raspberry sauce on my dessert plate once. XD


----------



## Yourfurryotaku (Apr 5, 2016)

I already juggle 2 mediums as a default but l like the idea fo splatter work. Maybe I'll give it a try next time I use my tablet.


----------



## xofrats (Apr 5, 2016)

When I'm in the rut I usually do requests for people. I have to be reminded that I'm better than non-artists and I can make people happy with my art.
You can also try to have fun with art. I have a friend who's an artist too and we make doodle wars. He will draw a sketch of his and/or my OCs in a situation and I will draw what happens next.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 6, 2016)

When I had burnout a while back, I took a long break. In my case I needed a year, but not everyone does. I do recommend you take some time off to yourself and not draw. Do other things. Enjoy doing other things.

Don't discount people's advice though- going out of the house is _very _important. Even if you think you won't find inspiration out of the house, the body needs a change of pace and environment. Find a quiet place if you want to avoid people, I have a few out of the way parks I go to, because that's my personal recharge zone. You have to find what works for you... but you also have to make sure you get _outside _into the sunlight for at least 15 mins a day. Despite what people so often think, it's _very _healthy, and it does wonders for the mind and body, even if you think it won't. Hence why people suggest getting up and walking around the block or riding your bike, or going for a drive somewhere.

I argued this point for years, and that's how I ended up burnt out. I just ignored what my body wanted, closed myself up, and said "screw it I won't go out." I regretted it. Don't do that to yourself.

Also music is a great way to help mind and body as well.


----------

